# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  دسترسی مستقیم به حافظه

## fatimah

سلام دوستان .
می خوام برنامه ای بنویسم که اول صفحه نمایش رو پاک کنه بعد از سطر 13 و ستون 15 شروع کنه و یه جدول بکشه و توش اسم منو رنگی بنویسه البته با استفاده از دسترسی مستقیم به حافظه نمایش .
اگه راهنماییم کنین که برای شروع چی کار کنم ممنون می شم .
موفق باشین ...

----------


## PalizeSoftware

سلام
در مد‌های متنی آدرس بافر گرافیکی 0xB800:0000 هست. و از این آدرس باید شروع کنی و داده‌ها رو بریزی.
بایت اول کد کاراکتر هست و بایت دوم کد رنگ، که 4 بیت اول برای رنگ متن و 4 بیت دوم برای رنگ زمینه
یعنی آدرسهای زوج کد کاراکتر و آدرس‌های فرد کد رنگ رو مشخص می‌کنند.
اگه خواستی در مکان x,y‌ (که x ستون و y سطر هست و هر دو از 0 شروع میشن) چیزی رو نشون بدی باید اینطوری عمل کنی:
1- آدرس شروع به این صورت بدست میاد: x*2 + y*160
2- در مقدار آدرس بدست آمده باید کد کاراکتر رو بریزی
3- در مقدار آدرس+1 باید کد رنگ رو قرار بدی.

موفق باشی

----------

